# Mazzer portafilter ‘switch/button’



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone know if it is possible (without too much faffing about) to add the 'portafilter dosing switch' to a mazzer e type grinder (mini a)?

I am referring to the push button that you hold in with the portafilter to engage the motor. The type that is on the mazze lux d grinders made for La Marzocco.

I figure the hole is there ready for the button... could it work in conjunction with the current electrical dosing set up?

@coffeechap @jimbojohn55


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - im not familiar with the wiring on the e - I suspect its possible but may need to connect through to the electronics, which has the potential to cost if you blow the board - @coffeechap may know better


----------

